# NEC 110.3(B) Violations



## jar546 (Apr 5, 2019)

NEC 110.3(B) is not quite a catch-all but it does cover a pretty big range.

_*(B) Installation and Use.* Listed or labeled equipment shall be
installed and used in accordance with any instructions included
in the listing or labeling._

Here is an example:

When you click on the images below to zoom in, let's forget about the loose connection and concentrate on something else.  Are LFNC and PVC TAs (terminal adapters) listed and labeled to be glued together?

Here is what the code says for connectors on LFNC as seen in the photos:

_*356.42 Couplings and Connectors*. Only fittings listed for use
with LFNC shall be used. Angle connectors shall not be used
for concealed raceway installations. Straight LFNC fittings are
permitted for direct burial or encasement in concrete._

OK that is great information but how do we know when something is or is not listed for a specific use?

Your best bet is to check here and do a search or ask the installer to provide proof of listing of the PVC TA with LFNC.

I hope this helps.

http://productspec.ul.com/index.php?type=type


----------

